# South east coast



## AWindmill (Mar 20, 2013)

A few mates and myself are planning on heading somewhere for the Easter long weekend, we want it to be within a 5 hour drive of sydney (that's where we live).

We are between the ages of 20-22 so we are looking for somewhere with pretty lively nightlife, planning on meeting women, bendering pretty much somewhere people our age would love. 
Along the coast would be nice but if there's somewhere like this west of sydney that would be alright aswell.

Thanks.


----------

